# ***Post Your Turbo Heads***



## bound (Apr 20, 2015)

Surefire's Turbo series is a very powerful product groups, covering a number of models surefire, both past enhancer product (multiplier), and some are unique to the model.

In order to better learn surefire products, it is necessary to look at these Turbo collection, which has not listed, please predecessors and followers also help compensate for the missing model.

Here, let us talk about two big series, one TurboHead (T series), one Turbo Conversion Kit (KT Series - namely Millennium TurboHead-- Millennium Series Turbo).

*TurboHead include:*
1, T-62 = TRTH (T11) - Threaded Rim TurboHead, namely: 2.5 inches diameter, long thread lamp, IR filter can be installed + N62 bulb;
2, SRTH - T12 (Short RimTurboHead) namely: 2.5 inches diameter, short side lamp series, you can not install a filter;
3, TurboHead-3-inch aperture lamp.

T Series Turbohead (BK) use:
T1 has the N1 lamp for two-SF123A standard bodies (6P, G2 etc)
T2 has the N2 lamp for three-SF123A standard bodies (9P, C3 etc)
T3 has the N3 lamp for use on the 9N flashlight only
T4 has the N4 lamp for B65 NiCad battery stick bodies (6R, G2R etc)
T5 has the N5 lamp for use on the 8X / 8AX / 8NX / L7 flashlights.

Among these, T1 \ 2 \ 4 identical shape, but the bulb using a voltage different. T3- Lord Deputy bulb is used on 9N flashlight can be combined into 9NT. T5 and KT5 can also be used in 8AX, L7 above, just look different. T series lamp with 6P, 6R, 6Z, 9P, 9Z, 7Z combined with each other, can be used with the: 6PT, 6RT, 6ZT, 9PT, 9ZT, 7ZT.

From left to right: SRTH (2.5 inches), TRTH (2.5 inches), T3 (3 inches), T1/2/4 -3 inches), T5 (3 inches)












*Turbo Conversion Kit series (2.5 inches) HA / BK*
This series referred to as: KT series is divided into: KT1, KT2, KT3, KT4, KT5.
Which, KT1, KT2 consistent appearance, but uses a different bulb types; KT3 relatively unique, the main and auxiliary light bulb; KT4 is M3T, M4, M6 flashlight used; KT5 is L7 and 8AX flashlight.

Top row (from left to right): Monster ( KT6?:laughing, E-Turbo-Ti, KT5-BK, KT4
Next row
(From left to right): KT1-HA, KT2-BK, P-Turbo (2.3inches), KT3-HA










There are other types of Turbo products, due to not become a series, where only separately identified. Some Turbo models listed here are experimental products, as they have a new product or an enhanced version of the product appear. Because it involves the test, so consider sufficient in the heat, even huge volume exaggerated. I personally think that a lot of these products in the aesthetic design is still very good. However, when put into their products, in order to take into account the cost and ease of processing, it will omit many of the details, there is a gap between the original design.

Because my English is very poor, so there may be unclear, please understand.

*BEAST Series*
BEAST I (4 inches)





*BEAST II (4 inches)
*










*Photon King 2(4 inches)*






*NVL (4.5 inches)
*





*MONSTER-PK ** (**2.5 inches)*





*MONSTER ** (**2.5 inches)
*





*DARPA Series*
DEF3D (2 inches)





*DEF3A / B / C (2 inches)
*






*DEF2 Turbo (2.5 inches)*






*PKEF Series (5K & 8K 2 inches)

*





*A2 Turbo
*



:naughty:

*6P Turbo (non surefire production, 2.3 inches)*





*PRT (E Series uses, 1.5 inches)
*





*UB3T (2.5 inches)
*





*U2-UV (1.8 inches)
*





*10X 
*










Classic BeamFilters for T-Series Extended Range TurboHeads (3" diameter)
F40 - BeamShaper
F46 - Red
F47 - Blue
F49 – IR

*F40 Beam Shaper (T series uses, 3 inches)*


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: show your surefire Turbohead collection*

Speechless. I enjoyed that. Thanks bound.


----------



## AndyF (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: show your surefire Turbohead collection*

WOW!. This is definitely a great source of information.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Tacti'cool' (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: show your surefire Turbohead collection*

Holy #$&*!!!!! That is awesome! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## FrankFlash (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: show your surefire Turbohead collection*

Wow, what a great collection of information. Many thanks for this! I was not aware that are/were so many Turboheads.
My Surefire 9N with Turbohead was the real start of my flashlight addiction. And I still cherish this great flashlight.
Regards Frank


----------



## lunchen (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: show your surefire Turbohead collection*

Awesome collection~


----------



## Rat (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: show your surefire Turbohead collection*

Stunning love looking at such fine rare beauties thx Brian. That U2 UV head has always been a favorite for me to see.

This thread is named post your turbo heads so come on people let's see more.


----------



## bound (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: show your surefire Turbohead collection*



Str8stroke said:


> Speechless. I enjoyed that. Thanks bound.





AndyF said:


> WOW!. This is definitely a great source of information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums





FrankFlash said:


> Wow, what a great collection of information. Many thanks for this! I was not aware that are/were so many Turboheads.
> My Surefire 9N with Turbohead was the real start of my flashlight addiction. And I still cherish this great flashlight.
> Regards Frank





lunchen said:


> Awesome collection~


Hi all,
Thanks!lovecpf
Biran


----------



## bound (Apr 21, 2015)

*Re: show your surefire Turbohead collection*



Rat said:


> Stunning love looking at such fine rare beauties thx Brian. That U2 UV head has always been a favorite for me to see.
> 
> This thread is named post your turbo heads so come on people let's see more.


Hi Rat,
Thank you for reminding me, I've modified thread is named: post your turbo heads！
I hope more people to participate.
Brian


----------



## liveris flashlights (Apr 22, 2015)

*Re: show your surefire Turbohead collection*

Fantastic collection and expensive too.


----------



## euroken (May 15, 2015)

*Re: show your surefire Turbohead collection*

I know these are not "Surefire turbo heads" but they ARE E-series compatible  Thought I'd share...

I present you...Ganp e-series long throw heads...Aleph LE compatible...but focusing the light with modern emitter has been the challenge...maybe someday I can get around to having them modded.

In the mean time...enjoy!


----------



## bound (May 15, 2015)

*Re: show your surefire Turbohead collection*



euroken said:


> I know these are not "Surefire turbo heads" but they ARE E-series compatible  Thought I'd share...
> 
> I present you...Ganp e-series long throw heads...Aleph LE compatible...but focusing the light with modern emitter has been the challenge...maybe someday I can get around to having them modded.
> 
> In the mean time...enjoy!


Hi euroken,
Your Turbo head is very beautiful!
I was the first to see it.
Appreciate your collection.
Brian


----------

